# need dog food reccomendations



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, I asked on the beneful area about a list of food that doesn't contain blueberries. I have 3 dogs (17 yr old golden, and 2 italian greyhounds under 3). I've tried most of the dog foods that have been reccomended (mostly the ones I can get here and aren't in "supersize" bags like Kirkland), but for the most part the "boys" just won't eat them. I can sometimes "convince" them to eat Taste of the wild if I mix it with meat stock, but it makes the "old man" extremely sick. After reading the ingredient lists, it seems that it probably is the blueberries that are the problem because all the foods they will eat do not have blueberries.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Whats your monthly budget for dog food? What dog foods will he eat? Have you tried acana?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My budget is around $50. The dog foods that they'll eat willingly are (in order of preference): Beneful Healthy Radience, Organix Adult, Proplan Shredded Lamb, and Bil-jac (although they don't get this often, the "old man" kinda chokes on it). I cycle through the first 3 and add a fourth food. So every day they get a different food. Oh, they get can Purina One (it's the only one they'll eat). I haven't seen Acana food here.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Organix looks decent. Why not just feed that formula and add a variety of either cooked meats or canned meats? Also acana praire is around $50 and does not have blueberries;0)


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried the adding meat to the meal, but the "boys" are extremely good at picking out what they want. They've even "sucked" the can food off of the dislilked kibble.:0) I read the Acana ingredients and there were 2 (prarie and pacifica?)that I will try to try out (if I can get it).
I'd rather stick with giving a variety of brands/foods because I've seen friends and family dogs who were kept on 1 brand/food have problems when that brand/food was not available


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Celt said:


> I tried the adding meat to the meal, but the "boys" are extremely good at picking out what they want. They've even "sucked" the can food off of the dislilked kibble.:0) I read the Acana ingredients and there were 2 (prarie and pacifica?)that I will try to try out (if I can get it).
> I'd rather stick with giving a variety of brands/foods because I've seen friends and family dogs who were kept on 1 brand/food have problems when that brand/food was not available


Champion i.e. Orijen and Acana are in my humble opinion the only two kibbles I would recommend with confidence.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

If you feed them organix which they already like and add in a variety of meats, what would they pick out? It's healthier to add meats to any kibble you feed;0) You can goto the acana website and use the store locator. You can also buy it online. 

Champion Petfoods | Where to Buy

ACANA Dog Food and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com

Acana Pet Food Dry Dog Food Dog | PetFoodDirect.com

Hearty Pet - Acana Dog Food

https://www.pethealthandnutritionce...=Y&q=acana&x=18&y=11&dispatch=products.search

NaturalK9Supplies Search


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My older iggie (the brat) will go around and try to make a meal out of the others' "goodies", then refuse to eat the kibble. In his opinion, kibble is only to be eaten if you have to, which is why my guys get "dessert" if they clean their bowl.

Thank you for the links.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

That's easy. Put down some kibble by itself. Than feed meats separately at another time. The dogs that don't eat the kibble, get to try at it again when the other dogs are eating steak ahahahahahaha


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

lol, That's sort of what I do now. If they "clean their bowls" then they get a "chunk" of Pet botanics meat roll. Generally once one gets their dessert, the others start scarfing their food down.
Thanks again for the links, I'll probably order some Acana for next month.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Cal Natural Grain Free is on a super sale(about $27 for 30 lbs)out at heartypet.com Chicken is about the only ingredient in that food. Might be a good option.


----------

